# vom element zum slayer?



## mex75 (9. Dezember 2004)

hallo zusammen! 

fahr seit schon fast fünf jahren ein individuell aufgebautes element. bin in díeser zeit ein absoluter fan von rocky mountain geworden. 
nun möcht ich mir bald ein neues bike aufbauen und spekuliere mit dem slayer rahmen. nicht, da ich mit dem element nicht mehr zufrieden wäre, aber da ich nicht mehr an wettkämpfen teilnehme und ich jetzt des öfteren alpine touren im tech. anspruchsvollen gelände mache. 

frage an euch: werd ich den unterschied überhaupt stark merken (ok. mein element hat 10,9kg, und das slayer wird in einem halbwegs vernünftigen aufbau wohl knapp unter 13kg liegen) - dh. werd ich mich bergauf bedeutend mehr"quälen"müssen? 
wir verhält sich das slayer wenns bergauf richtig steil wird?

ist es sinnvoll das slayer mit einer 115mm gabel (rs reba+uturn) zu fahren? 

danke im voraus für eure tipps!


----------



## chaecker (9. Dezember 2004)

Den Unterschied merkst du auf jeden Fall. Im Slayer steckt einiges mehr an Potential im Hinterbau für die gröberen Trails, dank ProPedal trotzdem kein Wippen. Klar, mit 13kg muss man rechnen. Der Aufbau muss vernünftig sein: auf jeden Fall eine absenkbare Gabel bis 90mm, ansonsten sind 130 vorne schon harmonisch mit dem Hinterbau (Meine Empfehlung: Fox Talas RLC). Durch das lange Oberrohr bekommt man das Slayer aber auch noch sportlich hin. Habe meinen EA70 Vorbau jetzt "nach unten" montiert, dadurch liegt es mit abgesenkter Gabel auch bei steilen Trails und längeren Touren richtig gut und macht runter einen Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Die Unterschiede zwischen dem Element und dem Slayer sind 2004 eh kleiner geworden. Das Element hat jetzt 100mm Federweg und Kugellager. Ist damit allerdings auch schwerer geworden. Der Unterscheid zum Slayer Rahmen ist gewichtsmäßig nicht mehr groß. Willst du ein Rad fürs Grobe nimm den Slayer. Bei dann stabileren Teile machen ca. 1 KG Unterschied aus. Ist aber kein Problem. Willst du "nur" ein klasse Tourenbike, das (fast) alles mitmacht nimm das Element. Auch hier läßt sich mitlerweile ein extrem wendiges 100mm Fahrwerk aufbauen.

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Ich hab mich vor nem halben Jahr wieder für ein Element entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden, auch oder gerade mit dem etwas anderen Charakter...


----------



## zet1 (10. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

fahre ein 97er element, nun mit einer 130er Z1 mit ECC und mit laengerem Umlenkhebel fuer den hinterbau. Habe nun gleichen Federweg wie das Slayer, vorne (130) als auch hinten (120). Ich ueberlegte mir schon des oefteren den Umstieg auf das SLayer, aber die Vernunft (das Geld!) hat gesiegt. Wieso soll ich mein edles und vor allem leichtes Element mit komplettem Raceface Zubehoer gegen ein "gleiches" aber schwereres Slayer tauschen. Ich bin eines probegefahren und konnte beim besten Willen keinen gravierenden Unterschied feststellen!! Beide sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Fullies fuer CC und/oder leichten FR am Markt, top Verarbeitung.
Also wenn du noch kein Bike haettest, wuerde ich dir jedenfall zum Slayer raten, aber wenn du schon ein Element hast, wuerde ich dir empfehlen den laengeren Umlenkhebel (zb bei Shock-therapy!) reinzutun, und eine absenkbare Z1, dann hast du Geldgespart und auch gewicht ;-))

Ciao
Zet1


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2004)

zet1 schrieb:
			
		

> fahre ein 97er element, nun mit einer 130er Z1 mit ECC und mit laengerem Umlenkhebel fuer den hinterbau. Habe nun gleichen Federweg wie das Slayer, vorne (130) als auch hinten (120). Ich ueberlegte mir schon des oefteren den Umstieg auf das SLayer, aber die Vernunft (das Geld!) hat gesiegt. Wieso soll ich mein edles und vor allem leichtes Element mit komplettem Raceface Zubehoer gegen ein "gleiches" aber schwereres Slayer tauschen.



mahlzeit, fahre ein element und slayer, beide schon älter und ständig upgedatet ...

schade, dass sich bikeaction vom forum verabschiedet hat, denn sonst würde von dort sicher darauf hingewiesen werden, dass das element nur begrenzte federwege verträgt.
früher nach meiner kenntnis 80 mm, jetzt 100 mm. da rm die steuerzentrale verstärkte und dann auch 100 mm freigab. 
somit ist alles, was gegen die vorgaben von rm verbaut wird, nicht mehr "rm-supoorted". 

phil hatte das so oder ähnlich schon mal hier geschrieben. 

"einfach" mal hier suchen ...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (10. Dezember 2004)

Was dertutnix schreibt, ist absolut korrekt. Das Element ist beim Federweg begrenzt, ab 2002 hat es vorne erst 100 mm vertragen. Eine sinnfreie Diskussion zum Thema "mehr Federweg" gibt es hier zu lesen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=142115 .
Hilfreich könnte auch der Thread sein:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134729

Wer dann immer noch nicht hören will, muß dann sowas in Kauf nehmen: Riss an der Verbindung zwischen Steuer- und Oberrohr an einem Instinct von 2001 (baugleich mit Element):


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Miteinander,

das Thema mehr Federweg am Element scheint offensichtlich nicht nur mich zu interessieren.

Hier erst mal die Fakten:
Die Garantie von RM-Bikes erlischt beim "Einbau von Komponenten, die nicht den ursprünglich am Fahrrad montierten entsprechen, oder von Rocky Mountain Bicycles empfohlen werden". 
D. h., da RM tätsächlich am RM Element bis 2001 nur bis 80 mm freigibt, erlischt die Garantie. Da die aber bei einem 5 Jahre alten Bike eh erloschen ist, ist das nicht mehr relevant.  

Dann bleibt die Frage ob man das Risiko eingehen möchte seinen Rahmen die höheren Belastungen durch mehr Federweg zuzumuten. Das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden meine ich. Es wird immer eine "geh nie bei rot über die Ampel"-Fraktion und eine "erlaubt ist was Spaß macht"-Fraktion geben. Wer mehr vom Leben hat lass ich mal offen.

Risse in Element Rahmen die mit mehr als 80mm unterwegs waren gibt es genauso wie Elements die schon seit Jahren ohne Schaden mit mehr als den erlaubten 80mm unterwegs sind. Kann also passieren, muss aber nicht. Klar sollte einem sein, dass der Rahmen eigentlich nicht für mehr Federweg ausgelegt ist und deshalb sollte man z. B. Drops mit dieser Kombi besser sein lassen.

Ich persönlich habe mich entschieden, mir nächstes Jahr ein Slayer 70 zuzulegen und da dann die 130mm Gabel reinzubauen. Ich wäre aber das Risiko eine Fox TALAS in mein Element reinzubauzen duraus eingegangen, wenn es das Slayer70 2005 nicht mehr in meiner Wunschfarbe schwarz gegeben hätte.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Dezember 2004)

Diese Aussage ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch. Bringt keinen weiter. Und unterstreicht nur wie "unconformed" sich einige gerne sehen. Man muss aber nicht über die Stränge schlagen, um Spass zu haben. Einfach mal wieder Mountainbike fahren, und nicht die letzte Insektenpfütze mit Federweg zukleistern. Dann erst kommt der richtige Spass.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Dezember 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Aussage ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch. Bringt keinen weiter. Und unterstreicht nur wie "unconformed" sich einige gerne sehen. Man muss aber nicht über die Stränge schlagen, um Spass zu haben. Einfach mal wieder Mountainbike fahren, und nicht die letzte Insektenpfütze mit Federweg zukleistern. Dann erst kommt der richtige Spass.



Meine Aussage hat nicht wirklich etwas damit zu tun "unconformed" sein zu wollen. Jeder definiert halt Spaß für sich etwas anders. Für mich (und viele andere) sind halt längere Federwege "spassiger". 
Was mich an Deinen Postings nervt ist, dass Du hier den "Hüter der kurzen Federwege" gibst und am liebsten alle anderen dazu verpflichten möchtest ebenso zu denken. 

Versuch mal einfach etwas toleranter zu sein. Ich gönne Dir ja Deine 80 mm am Element, ehrlich  

Jedem das seine  Vieleicht können wir uns ja darauf einigen.


----------

